# Will Ferrell quote



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

Love it


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That could be unsettling...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

That is hilarious, frightening and funny...all at the same time....wait...is that even possible???


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

Pumpkin5 said:


> That is hilarious, frightening and funny...all at the same time....wait...is that even possible???


I second this.


----------

